# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wennink (Maastricht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wennink

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Dr. van Kleef, Maastricht

Adres: Dokter van Kleefstraat 27, Maastricht

Website: www.vankleef.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wennink*

----------

